# Post-E3 : A new Animal Crossing "not ready" to be shown yet



## Boccages (Jun 13, 2018)

So it seems there IS a new Animal Crossing title in development at Nintendo, but if we are to trust Emily Rogers (Twitter handle : @ArcadeGirl64), the project was not "ready yet".





Please, bear in mind that Emily Rogers is the most credible source of Nintendo leaks and has been for years now : she leaked Paper Mario: Colour Splash's existence, she leaked numerous details on the NX (for example, the partnership with Nvidia and the date of the October 2016's big reveal), Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle, and more recently she announced that Nintendo had a Smash Bros. title in the works for the Switch to come out this fall.


----------



## MelbaBear (Jun 13, 2018)

That’s awesome! This has lifted my spirits a bit


----------



## Kamzitty (Jun 13, 2018)

this gave me hope


----------



## Tikikata (Jun 13, 2018)

Omg, bless. I've been searching for any hint of hope. Here it is. Thank you for sharing! Emily Rogers is very credible, so I believe her!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2018)

Does this mean AC Switch is in development right now? If it is i'll be excited and they'll announce it soon.


----------



## Tikikata (Jun 13, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Does this mean AC Switch is in development right now? If it is i'll be excited and they'll announce it soon.


That's what it sounds like. If it's "not ready to be shown," it's very likely in an alpha stage of development.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2018)

Tikikata said:


> That's what it sounds like. If it's "not ready to be shown," it's very likely in an alpha stage of development.


Aww sweet. There's no doubt Nintendo will disappoint us like that again. But they didn't mean to disappoint us, they're just doing their job, and they always make sure that they have their fans put a happy face on them.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2018)

Don’t forget Emily successfully leaked the news for Pok?mon Let’s Go Pikachu/Eevee.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2018)

I actually believed of the new Pokemon game, so I have good chance of AC Switch being announced this Fall.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 13, 2018)

Cool! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jun 13, 2018)

*"WHUT. WHUT."*

--Me


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 13, 2018)

I've said it before, I'll believe it when they announce it. 

Then I'll rejoice.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jun 13, 2018)

Even if they come out with one I don't have a switch yet ugh I wish I could buy one TTATT


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jun 13, 2018)

The only reason I'll buy a Switch (if I even, ever do) is for Animal Crossing.

There isn't any Dixie Kong in my Smash yet (not even as an Echo, as far as I know) so I'm not budging on that. >:'C


----------



## chesty (Jun 13, 2018)

So... Animal Crossing Switch for E3 2019?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2018)

chesty said:


> So... Animal Crossing Switch for E3 2019?


I disagree, but if they're going to announce AC Switch in a Nintendo Direct, it'll be at E3 for once.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 14, 2018)

Honestly, it would be dumb for Nintendo to NOT release AC for Switch at some point. Switch is selling very well. Not only that, but the fact that Switch is a handheld/console hybrid is perfect for this series. Some AC fans prefer AC on console, some prefer it on handheld, and Switch lets you do both.

It's coming. Just gotta be patient.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2018)

I know this is not real proof that it's happening but

THIS IS SUCH A RELIEF
All I wanted was a confirmation of it coming someday


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 14, 2018)

Now that's some interesting informations which makes me curious.


----------



## Tim (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you for this! All i was seeking was acknowledgement for the title and that they were working on it even if it was far from done.


----------



## coney (Jun 14, 2018)

it's about time, I don't really play New Leaf anymore but I would play a new one a bunch and the switch is also the perfect console to release a new ac game in. Hopefully they pull an "Ultimate" and bring back every past villager.


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2018)

Not ready could mean it hasn't even been started


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jun 14, 2018)

Yay for positivity


----------



## Boccages (Jun 15, 2018)

matt said:


> Not ready could mean it hasn't even been started



If you want my guess, it's plausible that part of the Splatoon team moved on to Animal Crossing Switch after they've completed work on Splatoon 2 last year.


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 17, 2018)

This will give me plenty of time for me to prepare for my New Leaf town...


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 17, 2018)

This is everything


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jun 17, 2018)

Thought some might like to see this. I hope maybe we get an official announcement of development soon?

https://nintendosoup.com/heres-a-handy-infographic-of-major-games-coming-to-nintendo-switch-in-2018/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, interesting to note what Reggie said here.

https://nintendosoup.com/nintendo-talks-surprise-factor-fans-misunderstandingthem/


----------



## angelina (Jun 17, 2018)

UnwrittenTale said:


> Thought some might like to see this. I hope maybe we get an official announcement of development soon?
> 
> https://nintendosoup.com/heres-a-handy-infographic-of-major-games-coming-to-nintendo-switch-in-2018/
> 
> ...



I don't see AC though. Or am I crazy?
I like that he talks about surprising the consumers. Fingers crossed.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jun 19, 2018)

angelina said:


> I don't see AC though. Or am I crazy?
> I like that he talks about surprising the consumers. Fingers crossed.



Exactly, we don't see AC. Which means we can rule out any possibility of getting this year, sadly.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm still expecting either an announcement during E3 2019, or a Direct during Q4 of next year to say AC Switch will be arriving late next year or early 2020.

But as long as it's in the early planning/development stages at this point, I'm happy about it.


----------



## Valzed (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this, Boccages! It's so nice to see a glimmer of hope. I've been playing ACNL for less than a year and it's my first AC title. I know some of you have been waiting for years for news like this though. It made me so sad to see how sad everyone was after E3 this year. I'm actually happier for all the long time players than I am for myself.


----------



## Don't_ask_Alice (Jun 23, 2018)

I was so bummed when it wasn't shown at E3 but now I'm excited! Hard to say how long it will take before it's ready but there's hope now. People have been wanting a new animal crossing game for awhile I'm glad Nintendo is listening.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 27, 2018)

It?s nice to see some hope! I was upset about there not being anything about a new Animal Crossing game.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jun 27, 2018)

sadly i am more on the side of ill believe it when i see it, i dont really trust those "leaks" that happen all the time myself


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jun 30, 2018)

GUYS.

https://nintendosoup.com/reggie-i-know-fans-want-animal-crossing-switch-and-mother-3/

I feel acknowledged.


----------



## rinabun (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh wow I didn't realize that, that makes me feel a lot better about it, for some reason I had the mentality that there wasn't going to be an Animal Crossing Switch game at all, the fact that they mentioned it makes me really happy >.<


----------

